# Have a safe and Merry Christmas



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

To all my shrimpi friends and associates, I wish you all good things for Christmas and the New Year.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks, and you too!


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Likewise to you


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I saw the safe and cried a little inside.... 

my small heater malfunctioned or something and fried my entire 10gal shrimpy tank :'( 

Lost about 50 CRS and 10 REALLY NICE Midnight Rili... 

Hope you all have a good Christmas!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

so very sorry to hear that....Its always a heartache to lose so many shrimps in one go. I never use a heater in any of my tanks because I have had them go sky high and cook all my fish (one time is was my prize Betta pair)

Most shrimps can handle room temp water, so a heater is not needed.
my shrimps are in 70F right now and doing just fine.

Hope you can bounce back from this, don't let it stop you from enjoying them
best regards
Anna


----------

